
Show HN: Generate Lorem Ipsum text from your terminal - lukehaas
https://github.com/lukehaas/getlorem
======
danyfs
Thanks! This will help us to save time while we are developing website. Do you
plan to add other features?

~~~
lukehaas
No new features planned at the moment but I'd be open to suggestions or pull
requests.

